# Yoke Tuning and center shot



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kingz28 said:


> i have a switchback xt, the center shot is way right and isn't far off of the riser, the first string i had put on wasn't too bad, this last one is alittle closer than i like it, the bow is shooting great, no contact and grouping lovely
> 
> my question, how much yoke tuning can you do, if you measure the ata on both sides what is the max difference 1/32, 1/16, 1/8? and if the center shot is right which side do i need to add twist to?
> 
> addition info- ata is correct, brace is correct, timing is correct (best i can tell, not crazy about mathew's old timing marks), best i can tell by myself there is very little to no idler wheel lean at full draw, no draw board so i'm eyeballing it.


No possible to "eyeball" it,
cuz you do not know how much the riser twists, when the bow is at full draw.

So,
build a draw board,
and hold the bow at full draw SAFELY.

With the bow at full draw,
then,
just hold any carbon arrow tight against the side of the idler wheel up top.

Rotate the arrow so the arrow is next to the bowstring,
while the bow is at full draw.

If the yoke cable legs are the correct length,
then,
the EDGE of the carbon arrow
and the EDGE of the bow string,
will be DEAD parallel like railroad tracks.

If the centershot is way off to the right,
then one yoke cable leg is too long.

If the bow is grouping well,
then no need to change anything.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree with N&B. But just for some more info on the subject, if your rest is sitting too close to the riser on a RH bow, then you were probably fixing a left tear. With a left tear, you would want to add twists to the left yoke, and remove the same amount of twists from the right yoke. Start with say 2 twists to left, and 2 out of the right. See what that does, and go from there, making sure that neither the cam lean, nor the center shot get too far out of whack. Use the yokes in conjunction with the rest to achieve proper arrow flight.


----------



## Fowtyfour (Nov 18, 2010)

WVaBuckHunter said:


> I agree with N&B. But just for some more info on the subject, if your rest is sitting too close to the riser on a RH bow, then you were probably fixing a left tear. With a left tear, you would want to add twists to the left yoke, and remove the same amount of twists from the right yoke. Start with say 2 twists to left, and 2 out of the right. See what that does, and go from there, making sure that neither the cam lean, nor the center shot get too far out of whack. Use the yokes in conjunction with the rest to achieve proper arrow flight.


I did this on a 2012 supra ME. It worked very well. The perfectionist in me wanted the centershot to be right down the machined line PSE puts on the shelf. I was able to get there but I didn't really like the lean it produced. I am very much a novice at tuning so I don't really know how much lean is too much. Maybe it was just fine but I thought I'd error on the side of caution. So I took a few twists out which moved the centershot back in (to the right) about 1/8th. There is still a little lean to the \ at full draw but it isn't much. The ATA measurment on the left side is just under 1/8 shorter than the right. If I ever get someone to look at this that really knows what they are doing I'd like to put the twists back in and have the centershot right down that line. Either way though this bow shoots straight. I paper tuned it with the centershot way in to the right, 1/8 to the right and right over the line and got perfect holes all three ways


----------



## kingz28 (Nov 5, 2011)

thanks for all the info guys


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Posting to read later


----------

